# Bikerinnen aus dem Umkreis von Höchst im Odenwald gesucht!!!



## Sansarah (19. April 2010)

Hey Mädels,
ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es in meiner Gegend noch andere Mädels gibt, die auch gerne biken gehen.
Leider hab ich bisher auch noch nie jemanden getroffen ( außer männliche Biker ).

Meldet euch 

Lg Sansarah


----------



## scylla (19. April 2010)

Hier! 
Zwar etwas weiterer Umkreis (Reinheim), aber noch nah genug dass man die eine oder andere Tour zusammen hinbekommen sollte. 
CC/FR/Rennrad... bin für alles zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (20. April 2010)

Hey Scylla,

schön dass du dich gemeldet hast 
Jo Reinheim is ja grad ums Eck, da komm ich in 25 min locker mit dem Zug hin.
Wann hättest du denn mal Lust auf ein Treffen?

Lg

PS: Gibts hier noch mehr Bikerinnen im Umkreis? Meldet euch


----------



## scylla (21. April 2010)

Hi Sansarah,
was fährst du denn so? Mehr Touren oder lieber Abfahrt/BP?

Hab gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen... am WE soll's ja super werden  
Hättest du denn Lust, mir mal ein paar schöne Trails um Höchst zu zeigen?(kennst doch sicher ein paar Geheimtipps, oder? ) 

Weiß allerdings nicht so genau wie es dann um meine Fitness bestellt sein wird... hab mir vorgenommen die Woche noch die 1000km Marke zu knacken 

Greetz, scylla


----------



## Sansarah (25. April 2010)

hiho,
habe übers Girlsridetoo-Forum (www.girlsridetoo.de) noch eine Bikerin kennengelernt 
Wollen Freitag mal bei ihr in Otzberg die Trails unsicher machen.
Das wäre ja für dich auch nicht weit mit dem Zug etc.
So gegen 14 Uhr wollen wir starten/ uns erstmal kennenlernen.
Falls noch weitere Mädels Lust haben, kommt doch auch mit 

Liebe Grüße Sansarah


----------



## scylla (26. April 2010)

Hm, Freitag ist ein bisschen schwierig. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich kann... melde mich dann Ende der Woche nochmal, wenn ich weiß ob ich mitkomme.
Der Otzberg wäre aber jedenfalls nur einen Katzensprung für mich. Da müsste ich nichtmal mit dem Zug hin. 
Wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen? Bhf Otzberg-Lengfeld wäre vielleicht kein schlechter Ausgangspunkt...


----------



## Sansarah (29. April 2010)

hiho,

werden wahrscheinlich doch etwas später starten, also wer noch Lust hat...

Ps: Ja Otzberg/Lengfeld ist wohl der beste Ausgangspunkt, relativ schnell von dir und von mir aus erreichbar.


----------



## Sansarah (29. April 2010)

15 Uhr. Bahnhof Otzberg/Lengfeld.

bis morgen


----------



## Sansarah (2. Mai 2010)

War doch ne sehr schöne Tour am Freitag, dass sollten wir so schnell wie möglich wiederholen .
Wann hast wieder Zeit Scylla?^^
Immerhin waren wir schon zu dritt, bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich das noch steigern lässt


----------



## Sansarah (4. Mai 2010)

Link zum anderen Odenwald-Thread
http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=68&tx_mmforum_pi1


----------



## Sansarah (9. Mai 2010)

huhu Mädels,

wie war eure Tour? Das Wetter hat sich ja freundlicherweise doch gehalten 
Mein Oberschenkel fühlt sich immer noch nicht viel besser an, hoffe aber das er sich wieder beruhigt ;-)
Habt ihr schon was für die Woche oder das kommende Wochenende geplant?

Grüße Sansarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

Schade, dass du nicht trotzdem gekommen bist, Sansarah! Wir hätten ja auch einfach ein bisschen quatschen können 

Die Tour war mal wieder top! Wir haben eine sehr nette kleine Runde durch den verregneten, matschigen Wald gedreht. Am Ende sahen wir und unsere Bikes richtig verboten aus. War ein klasse Tag!

Nächste Woche am Donnerstag kommt vielleicht eine kleine Mädels-Runde in HD am Königsstuhl zusammen. Wenn dein Bein bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist gäb's bei mir im Auto noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Wäre toll, wenn wir drei uns demnächst auch nochmal zum Biken und quasseln treffen könnten. Dann könnten wir auch besprechen, was am Geißkopf so geht


----------



## Sansarah (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2010)

Sansarah schrieb:


>



sorry 

ein andermal?


----------



## Sansarah (14. Mai 2010)

jo gerne 
..mittlerweile gießt es ja in Strömen, da mag ich auch nicht raus 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sansarah (15. Mai 2010)

..bin gestern doch noch mit dem Fahrrad raus 
Der Trail war stellenweise schon gut matschig und die Wurzeln klitschig.
Das war auf jedenfall schon ne Herausforderung, da ich auch kein Freund von Dauerregen und Nässe bin 

Beim nächsten Regen gehen wir gemeinsam üben, bis du auch nur noch über klitschige Wurzeln lachst 

Ganz liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2010)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Regen gehen wir gemeinsam üben, bis du auch nur noch über klitschige Wurzeln lachst



überredet 

(das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass es demnächst wieder regnen soll )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (19. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr zwei Hübschen ,

wünsche euch superviel Spaß in Bischofsmais.
Lasst es ordentlich krachen und kommt heile wieder

Grüße


----------



## Sansarah (26. Mai 2010)

mal ein push^^
Hoffe wir finden noch mehr Mädels zum Biken


----------



## Sansarah (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## Sansarah (3. Juni 2010)

Huhu Mädels und alle die sich uns anschließen wollen ,

Wir treffen uns morgen nachmittag/mittag in Höchst am Bahnhof, um ein paar Trails zu riden^^
Wer noch Interesse hat, kurze pm, und es gibt genauere Details.

Grüße


----------



## Sansarah (20. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Sansarah (24. Juni 2010)

Huhu Mädels

sorry, dass ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe. Musste noch ne  Hausarbeit fertig schreiben, war relativ zeitintensiv. Danke dir  Beetlejuice, nochmal für deinen "Mutmachbericht". Hat mich es einfacher  überwinden lassen.
Und Scylla, wie war dein Wochenende mit dem Ladies-Treff?
Was ich so lese hört sich ja klasse an. Beim nächsten Mal komm ich mit  
Was macht ihr zwei Hübschen denn am Samstag?
Würde mich auf ein Treffen freuen 

Ganz liebe Grüße
Sansarah


----------



## Sansarah (21. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## miss murphy (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

bin zufällig über euren Odenwaldbikerinnen-Thread gestolpert. Komme auch aus eurer Gegend (aus der Reichelsheimer Ecke - also, ganz aus der Nähe).
Bin auch meistens alleine unterwegs, mit dem MTB oder dem RR. Falls ihr wieder mal ne gemeinsame Tour macht, bin ich gerne mal mit dabei  

Gruß - miss murphy


----------



## scylla (5. August 2010)

Ich fahre regelmäßig hier mit:
http://www.melibokus-biker.de/

sind zwar überwiegend Jungs dabei, aber gebissen wurde ich bisher noch nicht  Wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn die Frauenquote mal ein bisschen angehoben würde


----------



## Sansarah (5. August 2010)

hey miss murphy, 

schön das du unseren Thread gefunden hast 
Reichelsheim ist ja nun wirklich nicht so weit entfernt
Fährst du lieber Touren oder auch gerne bergab?

Grüße Sansarah

PS: hi Scylla, sag mal wo liegt euer Schwerpunkt bei den melibokus-bikern?
     Konditionell sicher über Durchschnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2010)

Schwerpunkt ist ganz unterschiedlich! Da gibts sowohl abfahrts-orientierte Fahrer (wie wir beide ja auch ) als auch super-fitte Marathonisti. Der konditionelle und technische Anspruch bei den angebotenen Touren wird ja angegeben... da sucht sich dann eben jeder das aus, was er/sie lieber mag. Ich fand's bisher immer sehr angenehm.


----------



## miss murphy (6. August 2010)

Sansarah schrieb:


> hey miss murphy,
> 
> schön das du unseren Thread gefunden hast
> Reichelsheim ist ja nun wirklich nicht so weit entfernt
> ...




Hi Sansahrah,

ich fahre gerne Touren, wobei es da natürlich auch einmal bergab gehen darf  
wie gesagt, Mädels, falls ihr mal wieder ne Tour plant, bin ich gerne mit von der Partie!

Grüße - miss murphy


----------



## Sansarah (18. August 2010)

Hey ihr Zwei,

wir haben am 4.September vor, gemeinsam nach Beerfelden zu fahren.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch Lust und Zeit habt


----------



## scylla (19. August 2010)

Am 4. sind wir gerade beim "Endspurt" (letzte Etappe) vom PyrenäenX ... also ca. 1400 km von Beerfelden entfernt


----------



## Sansarah (5. September 2010)

Beerfelden war 



Ps: Bilder gibts auf http://www.girlsridetoo.de/index.php?id=68


----------



## Sansarah (9. September 2010)

1.GIRLSRIDETOO-TREFFEN DES ODENWALDS!!!! HIER DIE INFOS!!!

Das erste Girlsridetoo-Treffen des Odenwalds findet bei "Beetlejuice" am  Otzberg statt- und ist begrenzt auf 20 Frauen, wovon schon 5 Plätze  vergeben sind an die Teilnehmer des "Mini-Gets-Out" in Beerfelden:  Sansarah, Isali, Venni,Kermitderfrosch,Beetlejuice. 
Wer Interesse hat, daran teilzunehmen, meldet sich möglichst bald über  "Private Nachrichten" bei mir (Beetlejuice) an und bekommt dann alle  nötigen (privaten) Infos zugeschickt. Jeder bringt was mit, was zum  Gelingen des Abends beiträgt z.B.....Trinken, Essen, Pläne, Bilder,  Erzählungen, Ideen, Musik....- und ganz viel gute Laune und Vorfreude!
Dieses Treffen soll allen Bikerinnen in unseren Gefilden die Möglichkeit  geben, sich kennen zu lernen, sich auszutauschen, Spass zu haben und  Pläne zu schmieden für gemeinsame Unternehmungen ;-)) 
Mal sehen, ob dieses Treffen nicht der Anfang von etwas ganz tollem  wird...- ich hab da nach dem Mini-Gets-Out-Beerfelden so ein tolles  Gefühl!!!
.....Wer einmal beim GRT-Gets-Out dabei war, weiß wie toll geballte  Frauenpower sein kann und wie Frauen sich untereinander pushen,  unterstützen und motivieren können!

Bedingung deswegen: Nur Frauen! Es sind Frauen aus unserer Region aus  ALLEN Bike-Bereichen eingeladen..Rennrad/DH/Freeride/MTB/Cross etc....-

Wer nach ein paar Bierchen nicht mehr Heim kann, oder einen weiten Weg  hat, kann notfalls auch bei uns im Atelier pennen...Isomatte,  Zahnbürste, warme Kleidung und Schlafsack dann allerdings nicht  vergessen!  Wir haben genug Platz für etwa 5-6 Übernachter im  Atelier-....alle anderen müssen im Garten zelten...brrrrr- 

Hier also die Daten des Treffens: 

Wann: Samstag, den 09.10.2010
Wo: Otzberg
Uhrzeit: 19:00

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!!!


mehr Infos:www.girlsridetoo.de


----------



## Sansarah (13. September 2010)

Thread closed


----------

